# Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet



## Kenges (6. Juli 2005)

*ALARM IM MITTELMEER

*[size=+1]*Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*
[/size][size=-1]
*Ein vier Meter langer Weißer Hai versetzt Touristen und Einheimische entlang der Adriaküste vor Kroatien in Angst. Weil sich das mächtige Tier unweit der Küste aufhält, haben die Behörden jetzt eine Warnung ausgegeben. *
[/size]






[size=-3]DPA/ GMS/ SPIEGEL TV[/size]​[size=-2]Weiter zur Fotostrecke: Der Weiße Hai - unbekanntes Ungeheuer[/size]

Zagreb - Das kroatische Tourismusministerium hat heute bestätigt, dass der Weißhai nahe der Küste der Halbinsel Istrien und der Insel Krk gesichtet worden sei. Gleichzeitig wurden die Touristen davor gewarnt, sich beim Schwimmen zu weit von der Küste zu entfernen. Örtliche Behörden sollen Warnflaggen aufstellen. 

Der letzte Haiangriff auf einen Menschen in Kroatien war 1971 registriert worden. Damals konnte die angegriffene Frau gerettet werden. 

Der Weißhai (Carcharodon carcharias) hält sich sowohl unmittelbar unter der Wasseroberfläche als auch in Tiefen bis zu 1300 Metern auf. Er reagiert blitzschnell auf Umrisse und Bewegungen im Wasser und kann in solchen Situationen Surfer oder Schwimmer für natürliche Beute halten. 

Das Nahrungsspektrum des Weißen Hais ist groß: Neben Seehunden, Meeresschildkröten und anderen Haiarten stehen Pinguine und Tintenfische ebenso auf dem Speiseplan wie tote Tiere. Abhängig von der Größe der Beute fressen Weiße Haie vorwiegend sporadisch, bisweilen im Monatstakt. Bei einer Länge zwischen vier und sechs Metern wiegen sie um die 2000 Kilogramm und haben eine Lebenserwartung von 21 bis 23 Jahren.





Nachzulesen unter: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,363884,00.html


----------



## Jirko (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

...nur gut, daß diese info kurz vor unserem rutsch gen croatia reinflattert... werd mal die lütte brandungskombo wieder auspacken und ne harte 50lbs-er standup in den kofferraum schieben 






...holymoly... schnorcheln abgehakt! #h


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Wat´n geiles Pic#6


----------



## Dorschi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Mann da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, von ner Kokosnuß erschlagen zu werden! Geschweige vom Straßenverkehr. Schade um jeden Weißen, der jetzt noch dran glauben muß. Kann man bald an 2 Händen abzählen.


----------



## sunny (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Mann da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, von ner Kokosnuß erschlagen zu werden! Geschweige vom Straßenverkehr.



Da hast du 100%ig recht. Aber erleben möchte ich es trotzdem nicht.

Wenn ich weiß, dass da nen Hai rumpaddelt, dann gehe ich da nicht surfen,  baden oder was weiß ich was. Wenn doch, muss ich evtl. auch mit den Konsequenzen leben!

Und das Tierchen deswegen abschlachten, ist in meinen Augen sowieso die grösste Sauerei :v . Der Mensch begeht den Fehler und das Tierchen muss es ausbaden #d .

Ich habe jetzt gehört, dass sich vor Malta und Sardinien auch Haie rumtreiben sollen. Ist da was dran? Habt ihr auch was davon gehört? Flieg nämlich am 04.08. nach Malta.


----------



## sunny (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wat´n geiles Pic#6



Das einzig geile an dem Bild ist in meinen Augen der beeinduckende Größenunterschied zwischen Mensch und Hai. 

Alles andere finde ich nur traurig.


----------



## Louis (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

@ Jirko:

Handlandung, Gekeschert oder Schwanzwurzelgriff?


----------



## Jirko (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

@sunny - wo steht geschrieben, daß dem weißen nachgestellt wird? #h


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzig geile an dem Bild ist in meinen Augen der beeinduckende Größenunterschied zwischen Mensch und Hai.
> 
> Alles andere finde ich nur traurig.


 

Ich finde das Bild einfach nur beeindruckend.

Glaub auch nicht, das der Weisse noch so gejagt wird, wie es einmal der fall war.

bin auf jedenfall gegen sinnlose abschlachterei.


----------



## sunny (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> @sunny - wo steht geschrieben, daß dem weißen nachgestellt wird? #h



Das mit dem Abschlachten war jetzt nicht auf den Weißen Hai, sondern ganz allgemein gemeint. Soweit ich weiß, ist der Weiße sogar vielerorts geschützt.

Aber ich bin ja mal gespannt, was passiert, wenn es tatsächlich zu einem Angriff kommen sollte.

Sieht man aber doch immer wieder in irgendwelchen Berichten, wo z.B. versucht wird, die Haie mit Netzen von "Touristenbadestränden" fernzuhalten und die Tiere dann kläglich verenden. Oder das Haie ihrer Flossen wegen gejagt werden.


----------



## Kenges (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

@Louis: Ein echter Petrijünger zerrt so einen Fisch natürlich per Wallergriff ins Boot, alles andere wäre Pillepalle.


----------



## Chris7 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur gut, daß diese info kurz vor unserem rutsch gen croatia reinflattert... werd mal die lütte brandungskombo wieder auspacken und ne harte 50lbs-er standup in den kofferraum schieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach du Schande...    ... Was für ein Fisch!!!  #d 

Es mögen ja alle Recht haben die sagen, daß Haie nicht so schlecht sind wie ihr Ruf... Aber bei dem Bild keimt in mir doch ein sehr mulmiges Gefühl auf im Hinblick auf den nächsten Ausflug mit meiner Luftmatratze... |uhoh:  |scardie:

 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Supporter (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzig geile an dem Bild ist in meinen Augen der beeinduckende Größenunterschied zwischen Mensch und Hai.
> 
> Alles andere finde ich nur traurig.


Stimme ich Dir genau zu.......................


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur gut, daß diese info kurz vor unserem rutsch gen croatia reinflattert... werd mal die lütte brandungskombo wieder auspacken und ne harte 50lbs-er standup in den kofferraum schieben
> ...holymoly... schnorcheln abgehakt! #h


 Du mußt natürlich gleich wieder übertreiben. 50iger beim kleinen 4m-Fisch,  #d  #d  #d  also höchstens ne 30iger, am leichten Spinngerät macht der noch viel mehr Spaß!  :m


----------



## kanalbulle (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> also höchstens ne 30iger, am leichten Spinngerät macht der noch viel mehr Spaß!  :m


Angeber 




Hatte sowas mal auf der Senke - da ich nicht wusste was das ist, hab ich ihn vorsichtig zurückgesetzt


----------



## Birger (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Stahlvorfächer einpacken würd ich sagen. Ob Hardmono auch noch reicht?


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

jirko, was hat man dir gesagt nicht mit Jerkbaits auf den weissen hai angeln, aber du hörst ja nicht, ob das gut geht?  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## DinkDiver (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

LOOOOOOOOOOL 
also des mit dem Wallergriff find ich echt ne spitzenidee
Gruß MAt


----------



## Jirko (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

@lachsy - :q :q :q #6

PS: falscher jerk (hab keinen salmo |kopfkrat ) #h


----------



## Deep Sea (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzig geile an dem Bild ist in meinen Augen der beeinduckende Größenunterschied zwischen Mensch und Hai.
> 
> Alles andere finde ich nur traurig.




 :m Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Stingray (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Man dem Hai, hat ja einer mächtig aufs Maul gehauen. Armes Tier.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt gehört, dass sich vor Malta und Sardinien auch Haie rumtreiben sollen. Ist da was dran? Habt ihr auch was davon gehört? Flieg nämlich am 04.08. nach Malta.



Hat keiner was gehört? Wäre ja schön, dann könnte ich das erste mal in meinem Leben schnorcheln.


----------



## Kurzer (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Hallo,

gestern abend hat's mich vor dem Fernseher fast zerissen#q . Ein östereicher Fernsehsender hat in den Nachrichten behauptet, das sich die Haie ins Mittelmeer ziehen weil die Berufs.- und *SPORTFISCHER *in den Lebensräumen der Haie zu viel fischen und dem Hai damit die Nahrungquellen wegfangen.:r 

Ich glaube auf gar keinem Fall das Sportfische so viel fangen, oder was sagt Ihr? So wie es in den Nachrichten klang wurde das Tier noch nicht wieder gesichtet.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Jan77 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

@Sunny#h 

Haie bevölkern nahezu jeden Lebensraum. Und deshalb findest Du auch Haie vor Malta und Sardinien. Neben den obligatorischen Katzenhaien spaddeln im Mittelmeer auch Blau-, Mako-, Fuchs- und wie geschrieben ab und zu auch mal nen Weißer Hai rum. 

Ob Du jetzt noch unbekümmert Deinem Badespaß nachgehen kannst weiß ich nicht, ich jedenfalls sehe das ganz sportlich......#t 

Nein mal im Ernst, die oben aufgezählten Hai-Arten sind "Hochsee-Haie" und bevölkern das offene Meer. Die Wanderwege richten sich nach dem Fischaufkommen oder anderen Nahrungsquellen. Einzig und allein ist Vorsicht geboten wenn Du beim Tauchen einen Fisch harpunierst. Der Todeskampf und das Blut könnten einen hai anlocken, und der interessiert sich dann 100% nur für den Fisch und nicht für Dich:m


----------



## chinook (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt gehört, dass sich vor Malta und Sardinien auch Haie rumtreiben sollen. Ist da was dran? Habt ihr auch was davon gehört?



Die grösste Weiss-Hai-Population der Welt lebt südlich von Sizilien. 
Ich weiss von mindestens einem tödlichen Zwischenfall eines maltesischen Tauchers mit einem Weisshai.

-chinook


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Die grösste Weiss-Hai-Population der Welt lebt südlich von Sizilien.
> 
> -chinook



hey chinook#h
im ernst?ist das wahr!ich dachte vor südafrika!?
lg rob


----------



## sunny (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Na toll |uhoh: . 

Welche Haiart sich da rumtreibt, ist meinem Frauchen völlig wurscht. Und wenn das welche sind, die sich nur am großen Zeh festlutschen  , ist schnorcheln wohl hinfällig :c .


----------



## chinook (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> hey chinook
> im ernst?ist das wahr!ich dachte vor südafrika!?
> lg rob



Ja, im Ernst. Ich war selbst erstaunt, das zu erfahren, hätte ich doch an Südafrika, an Californien oder sonstwas gedacht. 

Die Nahrungsgrundlage der Mittelmeer-Weisshaien sind Thunfische. Mönchsrobben gibbs ja keine mehr ...

-chinook


----------



## Jan77 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

#h #h #h 
Kurz vor dem Verfassen dieses Artikels, im September 1998, wurde ein sehr grosser Weisser Hai (ca. 5.5 m) von einem Sportangler-Boot aus, 35 km vor Senigallia, an der italienischen Adriaküste, mit Video gefilmt. Diese Begegnung wurde verbreitet als «Haiangriff» bezeichnet. In Wirklichkeit versuchte jedoch nur ein hungriger Weisser Hai einem unachtsamen Angler einen gefangenen und bereits toten Hai unter der Nase wegzuschnappen!
Paradoxerweise wurde die einzigartige Tatsache dieser Hainachricht - dass sie nämlich vom ersten überhaupt je lebend im Mittelmeer gefilmten Weissen Hai handelte - von den Journalisten völlig ignoriert. Für die Tier-Filmemacher war dies aber ein Thema, sie beeilten sich die Filmrechte zu erwerben. Es lohnt sich über diesen speziellen Fall einige Hintergrundinformationen zu geben, denn bereits in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten gab es, meist zwischen August und September, in derselben Region der Adriaküste Italiens Weisshai-Aktivitäten: So suchte im Jahre 1989 ein grosses Tier - genannt Willie - wiederholt die Gewässer vor Rimini auf; 1986 fand nahe der Po-Mündung ein Angriff auf ein Sportangler-Boot statt; vor Venedig wurde 1977 eine wissenschaftliche Plattform auf seltsame Weise gerammt und in Riccione wurde 1986 ein österreichischer Speerfischer angegriffen und verletzt. Trotz all dieser historischen Fakten bezeichnen viele Reporter - wohl etwas unbeholfen - den 1998 gefilmten Weissen Hai als «den ersten in adriatischen Gewässern gesichteten Weissen Hai». Soviel zur Recherche von Fakten.
Ich frage mich, warum die meisten Diskussionen über Haiangriffe - oder tatsächlich nur Begegnungen mit Weissen Haien - im Mittelmeer, von solch falschen Informationen begleitet werden? Vielleicht liegt einer der Hauptgründe darin, dass eine verlässliche Auflistung von Haiangriffen in der Region in der Literatur nicht existiert und für Journalisten sowie ebenso für die meisten Haiforscher nicht zugänglich ist. In anderen Regionen mit viel häufigeren Haiangriffen - wie Kalifornien, Florida, Südafrika oder Australien - finden sich Institutionen, die gemeldete Begegnungen laufend aktualisieren. Diese Register stehen typischerweise unter der Schirmherrschaft des ISAF (International Shark Attack File), das aus der SAF-Datenbank der US Navy hervorging.

Die zuvor erwähnte Situation im Mittelmeer ist jedoch in Änderung begriffen. In den letzten Jahren entwickelte sich, als Ablage des ISAF, das MEDSAF (Mediterranean Shark Attack File), eine Gemeinschaftsarbeit verschiedener Haiwissenschafter der Region und insbesondere Italiens. Das MEDSAF befindet sich beim SHARK TRUST - eine gemeinnützige Tierschutzorganisation in England - und wird zur Zeit von mir unterhalten. Die stetige Vervollständigung zielt darauf ab, intensivere Untersuchungen von Haiangriffen auch in der Region voranzutreiben, wie sie in anderen Gebieten der Welt bereits üblich sind. Die Intensivierung der Führung dieser Datensammlung ist mit den Zielen des SHARK TRUST gut vereinbar. Schlussendlich profitieren von der Veröffentlichung der das überraschend geringe Risiko von Haiunfällen im Mittelmeer belegenden Statistiken sowohl die breite Öffentlichkeit als auch die betroffenen Haie der Region.
Veröffentlichung nur mit Quellenangabe: *Shark Info* / Ian K. Fergusson


Ich glaube die grösste Weiß Hai Population im Mittelmeer lebt vor Sizilien. 

Und das mit dem am großen Zeh lutschen habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden, ich dachte immer abkauen und dann noch ein wenig beim Wegschwimmen dran rumlutschen. 

Alles unter dem Titel: "Wenn Herr Hai zum FastFood schwimmt" 

In diesem Sinne "Bleib Vegetarisch"#6


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

danke chinook und jan77 für beiträge und information#h


----------



## havkat (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Moin!

Die größte Population im *Mittelmeer* treibt sich hauptsächlich vor Sizilien rum.
Dort strömt kühleres Wasser aus dem Atlantik ein und die Ecke liegt auf der Wanderroute der Thunfische.
Aber das Vorkommen dort ist mit Sicherheit nicht das größte weltweit. 

Er mag nämlich auf Dauer kein wirklich warmes Wasser, ist kein Tropenhai sondern hauptsächlich in kühlen Meereströmungen zu finden. (Robben, Seelöwen.....)

Früher war sogar vor Neufundland eine dichte Population zu verzeichnen.
Hing mit den großen, landgestützten Walverarbeitungsstationen zusammen die Unmengen Schlachtabfälle ins Meer leiteten.

Er jagt im Mittelmeer zwar Thune, aber eine typische Beute ist es nicht.
Da klappt seine Jagdstrategie nämlich nicht wirklich gut.
Der High Speed - Angriff von unten, aus tiefem Wasser kommend.

Man vermutet, dass dort ein großer Teil seiner Nahrung aus Delphinen besteht.

Nach meiner Info hat´s in den letzten 200 Jahren 37 bestätigte Angriffe durch White Pointers im Mittelmeer gegeben.

Wenn man die riesige Zahl von Urlaubern zu Grunde legt, ist das nicht viel.

Okay! Wenn die Adriaküsten ein Top-Surferrevier wären, dann wären´s wohl ein paar mehr.


----------



## Forellenfreund (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Also das um Sizilien bzw. zwischen Sizilien und Tunesien die größte Weißhai Population besteht kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen. 

Wo steht das ? 

Das was man diesem Gebiet zuschreibt ist das es eine Geburtsstädte der Weißen ist. Aber auch darüber gibt es wie bei so vielen Dingen beim großen Weißen keine wirklichen Infos. 

Das einzigste das  mittlerweile bewiesen ist , ist das es zum Beispiel DIE Population in Südafrika oder die DIE Population am G.B.R in Australien nicht gibt. 

Die Burschen sind Pendler und das im wirklich großen Stil...  |supergri 

Mich faszinieren diese Viecher seit ca. 7 Jahren. Da habe ich das erste mal 2 Monate in Südafrika verbracht. Vor 2 Jahren habe ich ja auch hier im AB berichtet. 

Das ich mir jetzt das schwimmen in Südafrika irgendwie verkneife daran habe ich nie gedacht. Vielmehr sollte man sich überlegen wo man schwimmen geht. Niemals würde ich zum Beispiel ohne Tachausrüstung vom Boot aus ins tiefe Wasser springen. 
Oder direkt neben einem Robbenfelsen Badespaß genießen kann unvorteilhaft sein. 

Aber auch bei den beiden oben beschriebenen Handlungen wäre wie ja auch schon beschrieben wurde die Möglichkeit einer Haiattacke verschwindend gering.  

Hab da mal irgendwo so ne Rechnung gelesen das man 40 Milliarden mal baden gehen  muß um einmal vom Hai atackiert zu werden.   

Ich hoffe einfach mal  das dieser geile Fisch unsere Weltmeere noch lange unsicher macht und die Wissenschaftler die sagen das der weiße schon biologisch ausgestorben ist unrecht haben. 


Cheers


Sven


----------



## Karstein (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Wollen wir hoffen, dass sich Mr. Jaws nicht an "wave"-Marc´s angebotener Sardine vor Jezera vergreift!

Einen Schwertfisch konnten sie dort in Kroatien ja letztes Jahr schon erfolgreich landen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

Good Luck, Jirko! Fang mal so einen raus und sag wie es geht. :g 

Ich sehe die Weissen Haie für Badende und Taucher ähnlich, als wenn hier haufenweise T-Rexe rumlaufen würden, die müssen da weg und es gibt nettere Haie als den Robbenjäger und Surferfresser ...

War mein Instinkt beim schnellen Streckenschwimmen im Mittelmeer also gar nicht so daneben, der vor so was eindringlich entgegen allen Beteuerungen (der Touri-Betreuer) warnte


----------



## Jirko (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Weißer Hai vor Kroatien gesichtet*

hallöli angeldet #h

kroatien hatte sich erledigt, da die wettervorhersage alles andere als prickelnd war... und für 25°C und wasser von oben muß man nich unbedingt 3.000km abrödeln ... wir haben ne kleine & feine unterkunft am peenestrom belagert... bei 30°C und satter sonnenflut... und abends ab auf den strom... zwar keine weißen aber dafür bronze :m


----------

